# Dubai Rugby Sevens



## Laila_ (Nov 21, 2010)

Woo Rugby Sevens! 

I'm planning to go with a friend & was wondering if anyone on here was going to be making their way down as well? 

Would be cool to meet people and share transport! 

Look forward to hearing from you all,
Laila


----------



## M.A.K (Sep 14, 2011)

I'd like to go too as a friend is competing... where is the 7s stadium? Ticket situation?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Tickets are available in abundance - go to your nearest Virgin and have a look here for everything else http://www.dubairugby7s.com/


----------



## ITTrainer (Nov 21, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> Tickets are available in abundance - go to your nearest Virgin and have a look here for everything else :: Emirates Airline Dubai Rugby Sevens ::


Would love to go too, maybe the saturday?


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm going  got my weekend press at mr bens, there are tons of places to buy um! See u there


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Pass* not press lol


----------



## gracie_23 (May 12, 2011)

They're also selling the tickets at MMI alcohol stores


----------



## gracie_23 (May 12, 2011)

M.A.K said:


> I'd like to go too as a friend is competing... where is the 7s stadium? Ticket situation?


The 7's stadium is on the Dubai-Al Ain Road as your heading away from Dubai (towards Al Ain!). You will first go past Silicon Oasis on your left, then the Outlet Mall on your right then its about 10 minutes further up on your right


----------



## M.A.K (Sep 14, 2011)

gracie_23 said:


> The 7's stadium is on the Dubai-Al Ain Road as your heading away from Dubai (towards Al Ain!). You will first go past Silicon Oasis on your left, then the Outlet Mall on your right then its about 10 minutes further up on your right


Not as far off as i thought... thnx...


----------



## Laila_ (Nov 21, 2010)

anyone up for a taxi-share?? coming from the Bur Dubai area

is anyone dressing up? if so, what as?


----------



## M.A.K (Sep 14, 2011)

sounds like a good idea... btw is it possible to just buy tickets at the event? or is that a risk not worth taking?


----------



## Laila_ (Nov 21, 2010)

I have heard on the radio that they are advising people to buy earlier this year to avoid dissapointment so I wouldn't risk it myself.. 

great to hear that you'd be up for a taxi share! any more takers?? would be quite nice to get a group down I think!




M.A.K said:


> sounds like a good idea... btw is it possible to just buy tickets at the event? or is that a risk not worth taking?


----------



## Ali.C (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey Laila,

I stay in Bur Dubai as well, just arrived 3 weeks ago, i'm staying in the Mag Me apartmets, i just got my tickets for the rugby also heading on the Friday, if your about.

Ali


----------



## ITTrainer (Nov 21, 2011)

someone told me there are free busses running from Barasti bar


----------



## IronPup (Aug 26, 2011)

ITTrainer said:


> someone told me there are free busses running from Barasti bar


This would be dead handy - any idea where I can find out more? 

if there's a meet planned, count me in! Going to get tickets this weekend


----------



## ITTrainer (Nov 21, 2011)

I might wander down there tomorrow and find out, good excuse to have a walk on the beach too. Will let you know


----------



## M.A.K (Sep 14, 2011)

Laila_ said:


> I have heard on the radio that they are advising people to buy earlier this year to avoid dissapointment so I wouldn't risk it myself..
> 
> great to hear that you'd be up for a taxi share! any more takers?? would be quite nice to get a group down I think!


Is taxi sharing for all three days or just last two days?


----------



## Laila_ (Nov 21, 2010)

Ali C. - that sounds great! we'll be going for all three days so it would be nice to see you on Friday 

ITTrainer - good plan, please let us know if you find any! so far we've only found information about transport back from the sevens and none to.

M.A.K. - We're going for all three days so we can definitely taxi share for all three

IronPup - yesyesyes! 


how about we all meet up at the Ramada Jumeirah Hotel/ Capitol hotel for about 9 AM on the Thursday? let me know what you all think.. any other suggestions welcome 

do let us know if you're up for it so we know if we need to order a bigger taxi!


----------



## M.A.K (Sep 14, 2011)

Laila_ said:


> Ali C. - that sounds great! we'll be going for all three days so it would be nice to see you on Friday
> 
> ITTrainer - good plan, please let us know if you find any! so far we've only found information about transport back from the sevens and none to.
> 
> ...


I'm in for taxi sharing but its more covenient for me to meet you guys in the way close to Silicon Oasis... still have to get my tickets... will get them tom...


----------



## ITTrainer (Nov 21, 2011)

They are only running free busses from the Barasti in the evening, not sure what the point to that is unless your only going for the evening party?


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

They run the buses every year but they are for getting home not getting out to the 7s. Most people get a taxi out there and the bus home. The unfortunate side effect from the last couple of years is that every Dubai taxi is sitting out at the 7s waiting for a fare and Dubai is empty!


What's easier than a free ride? Take advantage of the free bus service which will be transporting fans from 7he Sevens back to several convenient locations across Dubai throughout the weekend.

The bus service starts from 5pm on Thursday, 1 December and from 6pm until midnight on both Friday, 2 December and Saturday, 3 December.

Just make your way out the main entrance/exit and follow the signs.

The drop-off points are:

Dubai Media City
Crowne Plaza, Dubai Festival City
Nezesaussi (Old Town)
Barasti
Irish Village
Chi @ The Lodge


----------



## anstyle (Nov 27, 2011)

*hi*

hi laila..i will be coming to see rugby..would love to meet new people


----------



## loca (Feb 22, 2011)

So is it true the entrance is Free on Thursday? It sounds to me like a catch or something, I can't believe there's something "free" in Dubai....


----------



## AB-Fit (Oct 10, 2011)

According to the website yeh... Everyone has said the best day is Thursday?

Not been before, only been in Dubai 5 weeks so maybe see some of you there, just seeing what my plans are.


----------

